# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Πώς Να Εκτελείτε Άρσεις Θανάτου Για Ανάπτυξη (5 Λάθη Που Πιθανώς Κάνετε)

## Χαράλαμπος

*Πώς Να Εκτελείτε Άρσεις Θανάτου Για Ανάπτυξη (5 Λάθη Που Πιθανώς Κάνετε)* *(άρθρο του Jeremy Ethier)*


*Αν θέλετε να μάθετε πώς να εκτελείτε άρσεις θανάτου με τρόπο που θα μεγιστοποιήσει την ανάπτυξη και θα μειώσει τον κίνδυνο τραυματισμού, τότε πρέπει να διαβάσετε αυτό το άρθρο.*

Αν επιδιώκετε να προσθέσετε πάχος στην πλάτη σας, να τονίσετε το V σχήμα σας και να χτίσετε μια ισχυρή οπίσθια όψη, τότε η άρση θανάτου θα πρέπει σίγουρα να είναι βασική άσκηση στην ρουτίνα σας.

Για να το θέσω απλά, είναι μία από τις καλύτερες σύνθετες ασκήσεις για την ανάπτυξη πολλών μυών του ισχίου και της πλάτης που αποτελούν την οπίσθια αλυσίδα.


Αυτό είναι πιθανό διότι, όπως φαίνεται σε αυτή τη μελέτη του 2011 από το Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research:

_“Η άρση θανάτου σας επιτρέπει να σηκώσετε μεγαλύτερο βάρος σε σύγκριση με οποιαδήποτε άλλη άσκηση ελεύθερων βαρών”._
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορείτε να έχετε προοδευτική υπερφόρτωση πιο αποτελεσματικά από οποιαδήποτε άλλη άσκηση – οδηγώντας σε ταχύτερη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη σε σύγκριση με άλλες ασκήσεις.

Και το καλό δεν σταματά εκεί. Η έρευνα δείχνει επίσης ότι η άρση θανάτου είναι ένα αποτελεσματικό εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιείται για τη βελτίωση της εκρηκτικής δύναμης και της απόδοσης στο κάθετο άλμα, καθιστώντας την μία πλήρη και αποτελεσματική άσκηση για το μέγεθος, την δύναμη και τον αθλητισμό που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ενσωματωθεί στη ρουτίνα σας.

Ωστόσο, παρά το φαινομενικά απλό κινητικό μοτίβο της άρσης θανάτου, οι περισσότεροι ασκούμενοι απλά δεν την εκτελούν πολύ καλά – ειδικά αν δεν τους έχουν προπονήσει ποτέ για το πώς να την εκτελούν. 

Επειδή αν θέλετε να μεγιστοποιήσετε την αποτελεσματικότητά της μειώνοντας παράλληλα τον κίνδυνο τραυματισμού, υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα που μπαίνουν σε αυτό από το να σηκώνετε απλά ένα βάρος από το πάτωμα.

Έτσι, σε αυτό το άρθρο θα καλύψω τα πέντε πιο συνηθισμένα λάθη που κάνουν οι ασκούμενοι με την άρση θανάτου, και το πιο σημαντικό, θα σας δείξω πώς να τα διορθώσετε εύκολα αμέσως.


*Λάθος #1 – Εκτελείτε Την Άρση Θανάτου Σαν Κάθισμα*
Ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα λάθη που κάνουν οι ασκούμενοι με την άρση θανάτου είναι ουσιαστικά να την μετατρέπουν σε μορφή καθίσματος. 

Όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω, αυτό γίνεται εσφαλμένα τοποθετώντας τους γοφούς πολύ χαμηλά και διατηρώντας μία όρθια πλάτη κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκατάστασης για την εκτέλεση της άσκησης:


Και αυτό είναι προβληματικό επειδή όταν οι γοφοί είναι τοποθετημένοι πολύ χαμηλά, το σώμα σας τοποθετείται πίσω από τη μπάρα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό.

Αυτό με τη σειρά του δημιουργεί δυσμενείς μοχλεύσεις που προκαλούν μεγαλύτερη πίεση στην κάτω πλάτη ΚΑΙ μειώνει το βάρος που μπορείτε να σηκώσετε καθώς το κέντρο βάρους σας δεν βρίσκεται στην βέλτιστη θέση. 

Τι πρέπει να κάνετε αντ’ αυτού; Απλό.

Όταν βρίσκεστε στην αρχική θέση, εστιάστε στα ακόλουθα δύο βασικά σημεία:

*1) Ενώ κρατάτε το στήθος σας ψηλά και την πλάτη ίσια, βεβαιωθείτε ότι οι γοφοί σας είναι τοποθετημένοι ανάμεσα στα γόνατά σας και στο κεφάλι σας (αντί να έχετε τους γοφούς σας πολύ χαμηλά ή πολύ ψηλά):*


*2) Βεβαιωθείτε ότι η μπάρα είναι τοποθετημένη ακριβώς κάτω από τις ωμοπλάτες σας. Αν οι γοφοί σας είναι πολύ χαμηλά, θα παρατηρήσετε ότι η μπάρα θα είναι τοποθετημένη μπροστά από τις ωμοπλάτες, πράγμα που αποτελεί ένδειξη ότι πρέπει να αναπροσαρμόσετε την θέση των γοφών σας:*


Η προσκόλληση σε αυτά τα δύο σημεία θα βοηθήσει να διασφαλίσετε ότι οι γοφοί σας βρίσκονται στη σωστή θέση – οδηγώντας σε μια πιο ισχυρή και ασφαλέστερη άρση θανάτου.


*Λάθος #2 – Στρογγυλεύετε Την Πλάτη*
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι έχετε γίνει μάρτυρες της άρσης θανάτου με στρογγυλεμένη πλάτη στο τοπικό σας γυμναστήριο…


...και πιθανότατα είναι το πιο προβληματικό λάθος που κάνουν οι ασκούμενοι σε αυτή την άσκηση που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε οξύ τραυματισμό της πλάτης.

Ιδανικά, καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της άσκησης και ειδικά κατά τη διάρκεια της έλξης, η σπονδυλική στήλη σας θα πρέπει να παραμείνει ευθεία με το κεφάλι, τους γοφούς και την πλάτη όλα σε σειρά. Αλλά αν δυσκολεύεστε με αυτό ΚΑΙ είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείτε βάρος που είναι πολύ βαρύ για εσάς, τότε υπάρχουν μερικά πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνετε.

*Πρώτα απ’ όλα, αυτό που πρέπει να κάνετε είναι να αλλάξετε τον τρόπο που σκέφτεστε για την άρση θανάτου.*

Αντί να σκέφτεστε να σηκώσετε το βάρος από το πάτωμα, σκεφτείτε να “σπρώξετε το πάτωμα μακριά με τα πόδια σας” καθώς σηκώνετε τη μπάρα – παρόμοια με το πώς θα σπρώχνατε τα πόδια σας κατά τη διάρκεια των πιέσεων στην πρέσα. 

Χρησιμοποιήστε αυτό το σημείο ώθησης για τα πρώτα 8-10 εκατοστά της έλξης και μετά από αυτό, οδηγείστε τους γοφούς σας προς τα εμπρός για να ολοκληρώσετε την έλξη. 


Αυτό το λεπτό αλλά αποτελεσματικό σημείο συχνά βοηθά τους ασκούμενους να κρατάνε τους γοφούς τους από το να ανέβουν πολύ γρήγορα, πράγμα που τους εμποδίζει να στρογγυλεύσουν την πλάτη τους κατά τη διάρκεια της έλξης. 

*Τώρα, εκτός από αυτό, πιθανότατα θα χρειαστεί να δυναμώσετε τους γοφούς σας.*

Μία άρση θανάτου με στρογγυλεμένη πλάτη είναι ουσιαστικά μια αντιστάθμιση για τους αδύναμους γοφούς.

Όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω, η στρογγυλοποίηση της πλάτης φέρνει τους γοφούς σας πιο κοντά στη μπάρα. Αυτό τους δίνει ένα καλύτερο μηχανικό πλεονέκτημα – που σημαίνει ότι οι γοφοί σας δεν χρειάζεται να δουλέψουν τόσο σκληρά για να πάρουν το βάρος πάνω:


Για να το λύσετε αυτό, πρέπει να δυναμώσετε τους γοφούς σας. Και ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να το κάνετε αυτό είναι να ενσωματώσετε περισσότερες ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης των γοφών στην ρουτίνα σας. Ασκήσεις όπως glute ham raises, split squats, και hip thrusts είναι όλες εξαιρετικές επιλογές. 

Η επικέντρωση σε αυτές τις ασκήσεις σε συνδυασμό με το σημείο της άρσης θανάτου που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα θα κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά στην βελτίωση της άρσης σας. 


*Λάθος #3 – Δεν Διατηρείτε Μία Ευθεία Διαδρομή Της Μπάρας*
Προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθεί μια αποτελεσματική άρση θανάτου, η διαδρομή της μπάρας πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερη από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει ιδανικά να κινηθεί σε μια απόλυτα κάθετη γραμμή, έτσι ώστε η τελική θέση της μπάρας να είναι ακριβώς από πάνω από εκεί που βρισκόταν στο πάτωμα:


Ωστόσο, ένα κοινό λάθος που κάνουν οι ασκούμενοι είναι είτε να έχουν την μπάρα πολύ μακριά από αυτούς στην αρχική θέση όταν η μπάρα βρίσκεται στο έδαφος, είτε να μην κρατούν τη μπάρα όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στο σώμα όταν εκτελούν μία επανάληψη.  

Αντ’αυτού, αυτό που πρέπει να κάνετε πρώτα είναι να τοποθετήσετε τη μπάρα πάνω από το μέσο του άκρου πόδα σας. Στην συνέχεια, καθώς σηκώνετε το βάρος από το πάτωμα, κάντε το σύροντας τη μπάρα όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στα καλάμια και τους μηρούς σας για να διασφαλίσετε ότι ανυψώνεται σε κάθετη γραμμή.

Αλλά για να το επιτύχετε αυτό πιο αποτελεσματικά, πρέπει να επικεντρωθείτε στην εμπλοκή των “φτερών” σας καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της άσκησης. Για να το κάνετε αυτό, πριν τραβήξετε, σκεφτείτε να εφαρμόσετε ουσιαστικά το χέρι με τη μπάρα σε μια ευθεία για να εμπλέξετε τα “φτερά”: 


Και όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω, θα πρέπει να αισθάνεστε τους μυς των “φτερών” ενεργοποιημένους ως αποτέλεσμα αυτού:


Πρέπει να διατηρήσετε αυτή την ενεργοποίηση των “φτερών” καθώς τραβάτε τη μπάρα από το πάτωμα κατά τη διάρκεια κάθε επανάληψης, καθώς αυτό θα σας βοηθήσει με τη διαδρομή της μπάρας και με τη συνολική σταθερότητα.

Τώρα, αν εξακολουθείτε να δυσκολεύεστε με αυτή την ενεργοποίηση, αυτό που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να τοποθετήσετε έναν ιμάντα αντίστασης στη μπάρα και να τραβήξετε προς τα πίσω τη μπάρα χρησιμοποιώντας τα “φτερά” σας. Μετά, εκτελέστε μερικές επαναλήψεις διατηρώντας τα “φτερά” σας ενεργοποιημένα. 


Αυτό θα σας βοηθήσει να μάθετε πώς να χρησιμοποιείτε σωστά τα “φτερά” σας κατά τη διάρκεια της άρσης θανάτου.


*Λάθος #4 – Τραβάτε Απότομα Την Μπάρα Από Το Έδαφος*
Ένα άλλο κοινό λάθος που κάνουν οι ασκούμενοι με την άρση θανάτου είναι να σηκώνουν το βάρος από το έδαφος με απότομο τρόπο από μία αδρανή θέση.

Αυτό που συμβαίνει όταν το κάνετε αυτό είναι ότι δεν δημιουργείτε τη μυϊκή ένταση που απαιτείται πριν από την άρση. 

Ως αποτέλεσμα, αυτό συχνά οδηγεί σε πόνο στην πλάτη ή δυσφορία και καθιστά την κάτω πλάτη πιο πιθανό να στρογγυλεύσει καθώς σηκώνετε το βάρος.

Αντιθέτως, το τελευταίο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνετε πριν τραβήξετε το βάρος προς τα πάνω είναι να τραβήξετε ελαφρά τη μπάρα μειώνοντας τον κενό χώρο στο πάνω μέρος του σημείου που εφαρμόζει η μπάρα με τους δίσκους εξαλείφοντας την αδράνεια μακριά από την μπάρα και δημιουργώντας ένταση πριν από την έλξη.


Μόνο αφού κάνετε αυτό το μικρό βήμα θα πρέπει να προχωρήσετε στην εκτέλεση της επανάληψης σας. 


*Λάθος #5 – Υπερεκτείνετε Τον Κορμό Σας Στην Όρθια Θέση*
Η άρση θανάτου πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί με συμπαγή έκταση του ισχίου, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι: • Συσπάτε τους γλουτούς σας και τους αισθάνεστε ενεργούς.
    • Οι γοφοί σας ωθούνται προς τα εμπρός μέχρι η μπάρα να τους σταματήσει να κινηθούν περισσότερο.
Ωστόσο, αυτό που κάνουν πολλοί ασκούμενοι είναι να συνεχίζουν με την υπερέκταση της οσφυϊκής μοίρας της σπονδυλικής στήλης και την κλίση προς τα πίσω στην όρθια θέση…


...η οποία είναι εντελώς περιττή και προκαλεί πολύ πίεση στο κάτω μέρος της πλάτης.

Και για κάποιους αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε τεχνικό σφάλμα και μπορεί να διορθωθεί απλά αποφεύγοντας μια υπερβολική κλίση προς τα πίσω στην κορυφή.


Αλλά για πολλούς ασκούμενους είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας πρόσθιας κλίσης της πυέλου ή απλά δεν γνωρίζουν πώς να συσπάνε σωστά τους γλουτούς με κλίση της πυέλου προς τα πίσω κατά τη διάρκεια της άρσης θανάτου. 


*Σύνοψη*
Συνοψίζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω, ακολουθούν τα κύρια σημεία που πρέπει να πάρετε από αυτό το άρθρο: 1. Αποφύγετε να ξεκινάτε με τους γοφούς πολύ χαμηλά (οι γοφοί θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται μεταξύ του επιπέδου του κεφαλιού και των γονάτων σας).

    2. Αποφύγετε να στρογγυλεύετε την πλάτη σας καθώς τραβάτε το βάρος από το πάτωμα (σκεφτείτε να “σπρώξετε το δάπεδο μακριά με τα πόδια σας” και να δουλέψετε για την ενδυνάμωση των γλουτιαίων μυών σας).

    3. Αποφύγετε να ταλαντεύετε τη μπάρα καθώς τραβάτε (ξεκινήστε με τη μπάρα στο μέσο των άκρων ποδιών σας και σηκώστε κατακόρυφα από εκεί – τα “φτερά” σας θα πρέπει να παραμένουν ενεργοποιημένα για να σας βοηθήσουν με αυτό).

    4. Αποφύγετε να σηκώσετε απότομα το βάρος από το έδαφος (“τραβήξτε την αδράνεια” μακριά από την μπάρα πριν σηκώσετε το βάρος).

    5. Αποφύγετε την υπερέκταση κατά την διάρκεια του κλειδώματος (μπορεί να χρειαστεί να αντιμετωπίσετε ένα ζήτημα πρόσθιας κλίσης της πυέλου αν αντιμετωπίζετε αυτό το πρόβλημα).





*Πηγή:* https://builtwithscience.com/how-to-deadlift/
*Απόδοση:* Χαράλαμπος

----------

